

The Next-Gen Web: HTML5 - Will We Ever See A Real Standard? - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/05/the-next-gen-web-html5-will-we-ever-see-a-real-standard/

======
perezd
If you want to use HTML5 today, check out the Google Gears project, it is a
plugin layer for (almost) all browsers that allows you to use some of the neat
HTML5 features, today! I learned all about it at Google I/O this year, its a
really neat technology I hope to embrace soon.

